# hey ppl



## jasonw86 (Jun 23, 2008)

hey just got a 180 quattro not got any mod YET lol any advice where to start?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Go back and start with a 225.

Only messin.  :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jasonw86 said:


> hey just got a 180 quattro not got any mod YET lol any advice where to start?


Hi & welcome join this for your first  http://www.ttoc.co.uk/
then look at the events section :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

